# 6 month old is sooo thin!



## Jovi_Girl (Dec 4, 2012)

my girl is so skinny to me. Her body weight seems fine when I weigh her because she's so muscular in her front end, but she looks like a starving dog from the back. She's had blood work. Healthy as a horse and she eats a lot! I feed Blue buffalo large breed puppy. About 5.5 cups a day (which is more than the bag recommends). She always acts like she's hungry. I never have issues with her eating habits. She does eat very fast though (regardless of the fact she's fed in a slow feeder bowl)...could this be a factor? Is she not absorbing nutrients because of how quickly she eats? Anyone else have this problem? She really does need a little more meat on her bones. I know she's a growing girl, and that probably plays into it. Just thought I'd check up on the situation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maya (Dec 21, 2011)

How are her poops? Are they solid?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

she's probably just going through a lanky teenage phase. At that age, Singe looked like a bobble head. Looking at pictures of him, I swear I don't know how he didn't just fall over


----------



## Jovi_Girl (Dec 4, 2012)

Yea. Her poops are fine. She's never had tummy trouble, except a couple of days after she started teething heavily. She was just a very solid 8 week old when I brought her home (by far biggest in the litter) so when she started thinning out so much, it worried me a little. I'm sure it's just a growth spurt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Its probably just a growth spurt and as she gets older she will fill out a bit more... this my mother was petting my 19 week old GSD and was like, what is your mother doing to you, you look starved and so skinny lol... but she has grown a lot she use to be a little chunky monkey now she is lanky lol Im sure she will fill out again once she is done growing, I wouldnt worry about your girl


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

German Shepherds are notorious for their "emaciated" gangly puppy stage. Has your vet actually checked her out and called her clinically skinny?

If you could post pictures of both a side view and a view from the top looking down onto the hip and abdomen area it could help greatly


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is she?



Jovi_Girl said:


> She does eat very fast though (regardless of the fact she's fed in a slow feeder bowl)...could this be a factor? Is she not absorbing nutrients because of how quickly she eats?


How fast the food goes in shouldn't have anything to do with whether or not she's getting all the nutrients. How fast is comes out could, because nutrient absorption happens in the intestines, not the stomach. As long as her stools are good her digestive system is probably functioning just fine.


----------

